# FANTASTIC experience !!!!



## daranco (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow!! What a great way to pick up a new vehicle.

Many thanks to Donnie (who guided us through the 
Panic Braking and slalom portions of the track time), and
to Paul (I think) for doing the skid portion, and then to
Jonathan for handling the presentation / delivery
of my new car.

I have never been on a track before... but after about
5 minutes, I got the hang of the exercises..... and 
the 3 portions (braking, slalom, and skid) really
show off the 335's remarkable engineering.

The toughest part was knowing that I'll probably
never get to "play" like that with my vehicle
on real roads.... unless of course I need to do
a panic stop.

And for all of you who are wondering... I stayed
at the Mariott an extra night, because I had a 500 mile
drive to get back home(which I had to do in one day).
I am very pleased to report that:
(a) the drive was great, and the car handled like a dream,
(b) I felt no harsh response from the RFTs - they were much
more tolerant than I thought they would be (and note that
it was abnormally cold that day.... about 48 degrees when I
left Spartanburg at 0730 on the 19th)
(c) I heard no buffeting from the vert's top
(d) No turbo lag that I could detect, and no
funny hesitation when taking off from a stop
while cold;
(e) No funny build-up of gunk on the rubber
seal of the 3-piece hardtop;

There are lots of settings & options that I have to
read about - the car is simply amazing.

Since I had to go back to work... I have not had a chance
to post pictures.... but I will try to post some this weekend.

Lastly...I took a chance when ordering the Tasman Green
exterior color (as I could not find that color on any lot to
take a real close-up look)... but I ordered that color anyway...
and Wow... its a great color... a pale green that almost looks
Grey - depending on how the light hits it... I've already received
many compliments on it (and with the creme beige interior - 
It's a great color combo)

I can't thank the PCD team enough for a great day. I highly
recommend it to everyone.... and PS: make sure you rent


----------



## daranco (Aug 30, 2008)

*continuation*

somehow.... my last post got sent before I could finish
that last line: make sure you rent a camera (mounted atop
the vehicle you use on the track)... It makes a great souvenier)


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the review :thumbup: Glad you had a great time. It was a pleasure to meet you in person and welcome you to your new BMW.

Enjoy!


----------



## daranco (Aug 30, 2008)

*for Jonathan*

Jonathan... I plan on reading through all the manuals and
literature that came with the car... as I set all of my
preferences.... if I run into a problem, I'll send you a 
follow-up thread with questions..... but so far all is
going GREAT!

So far the only little annoyance that I've found is that
the Universal Garage door opener doesn't function if
the car is off

Jonathan... one more question: sometime over the next
few months I'll have to get tires that will let me drive
in MD in winter months... since we typically don't get
too much snow - I'm leaning towards all season tires - 
which I could keep using year-round. What's your
opinion about down sizing to 17" wheeels (225/45R-17 all around)
as this is my daily driver, vice the current staggared 18's ??


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

I really can't comment on the 17's as that is not something I've had experience with. Working for BMW, I can only suggest what is suggested in the owner's manual.

Not having a manual readily available at the moment, if the 17's you mention are listed, you probably won't notice much of a difference for everday driving. You'll probably have a little more sidewall to help absorb any bumps and give up some handling for having that extra rubber in the twisties.

Hope that helps you some. Let me know if you need anything else :thumbup:


----------

